# Found A Pigeon*******Fallbrook California****



## kaftar (Jun 18, 2007)

Can anyone help this guy. He sent me a email but, im trying to sell my own birds and i dont have room for any birds. 

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/pet/1304381831.html


Thanks

Mike


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

He can try posting on the Adoption section of this forum. Lovely bird, BTW. Looks like a Damascene.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'll move your thread to the adoption forum.

Thank you.


----------



## Deni (Aug 19, 2009)

*Pigeon needs home in North San Diego County*

This pigeon was found in Fallbrook, CA, under attack by a hawk over a year ago. We rescued him and nursed him back to health. He is clearly unhappy in the cage we are forced to keep him in, and wants a larger aviary setting with others of his kind. I normally raise cockatiels and can not afford a large setting for one bird. We call him Merlin, and he can be handled. Please email me for phone # if you would like to adopt him.

Thank you,
Denise
[email protected]


----------



## Deni (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi Kaftar,

Thanks for posting this...the craigslist link is no longer good. I have now posted on this site, offering him for adoption. 

Deni


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Deni said:


> Hi Kaftar,
> 
> Thanks for posting this...the craigslist link is no longer good. I have now posted on this site, offering him for adoption.
> 
> Deni


* Hi DENI, We have a member that lives in FALLBROOK she goes by the handle of MARGARRET you could send her a PM she does take in pigeons. GEORGE*


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

We haver a member, George, who lives near you...hopefully he will check in shortly. I will try to PM him about this bird. Hang in there and thanks...


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

You might also try member ggoss1...I have PMed him about this bird as well. Hopefully between George and Maragaret, the bird will find a great home.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Margarret is also in Fallbrook. I know she has had her hands full, but perhaps she would be interested in adopting the bird.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Just merged the two threads about this bird. Sorry that I don't have time right now to clean it up .. you can clearly tell what's going on even though there are some duplicates now.

Terry


----------



## Deni (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi All,
I've spoken with both of the above mentioned parties and although there are delays, one or the other may adopt Merlin down the road. Keeping fingers crossed! Thanks to everyone for all your kind help.

Deni


----------



## terrye (Jun 19, 2009)

*I am in Laguna Hills ca*

Terry at [email protected] and i have a nice small loft.
Terry


----------



## edelfede (Aug 24, 2009)

*I am looking to adopt a male pigeon preferable*

Do you know the sex of your baby?
ellie


----------

